# Sony SAT-T60 dying. What do I replace it with?



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

I'll shortly need a new DirecTV TiVo, what are my options?


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

1) buy a preimaged drive and swap it out
2) buy a IDE hard drive and image it yourself using tools available online
3) buy a used unit off eBay
4) might get lucky and find a Series2 unit at your local Wal-Mart on clearance.


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

Dkerr24 said:


> get lucky and find a Series2 unit at your local Wal-Mart


Don't limit yourself to looking only at a WallyWorld... I found 5 R10's at a local CompUSA store (sold 3 on eBay, kept 2 in reserve)


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

What kind of clearance price are you finding?


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

montag said:


> What kind of clearance price are you finding?


I personally haven't been looking since I would choose to replace the existing hard drive in the unit. Most that found them paid $99.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

I'd recommend going with a Series 2 (HDVR2, DVR40, etc.) and using the Zipper. That's what I'm doing and selling my SAT-T60s.

If you want another SAT-T60, I'll be selling mine soon. One has a Turbonet card and the other has a Cachecard. Both have 160GB drives. The Cachecard unit isn't working correctly at the moment. It obviously won't be for sale until/unless I can fix it.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

My T60 has rebooted on its own a few times in the last several weeks. Being close to 6 years old, I suspect that I will be having a hard drive failure shortly. I plan to do either #1 or #2 from post #2. Or possibly go find an R10 somewhere.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

DougF said:


> I'd recommend going with a Series 2 (HDVR2, DVR40, etc.) and using the Zipper.


My advice too... be aware that an R10 won't be able to be Zippered.


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

OK, it's been a while since I've opened a TiVo and I have no idea what "Zipper" is. I suppose a trip to the Underground is in order. In the meantime, could someone give me the quick version of what "Zipper" is and what it does. 

I did put an extra hard drive in this SAT-T60 about 4 years ago and haven't done anything to any other TiVo since, so I'm quite out of the loop. Is Zipper a pretty easy procedure?


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

The zipper allows you to do MRV (Multi Room viewing), extract files from your Tivo to PC, Play mp3 files from you networked PC.

If you've added a hard drive to a PC before, you shouldn't find the zipper a difficult thing to do.

Here's a link to get you started on learning about it:

http://www.thewallens.net/Zipperwiki/index.php?title=Main_Page


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Note: Zipper is not for series 1 DirecTV TiVos such as the T60.


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

Why don't you pick up a new HD from weakness? I did that to keep my T60 going. The new boxes and leasing suck.


----------

